# New lens  "Unable to locate a matching profile automatically"



## mikecox (Jan 16, 2017)

I just started using a new lens but Lr is not finding it, I've been having to find it manually, from the drop down.

It finds my other lens automatically, but not my new one. How do I get Lr to find the new lens like it find my other ones?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 16, 2017)

First, the lens needs to be in the LR Lens profile folder.
Second, the Lens Needs to report itself to the camera with exactly the same name as in the LR Lens Database.   Can you check to see if these  requirements are being met?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 16, 2017)

mikecox said:


> I just started using a new lens but Lr is not finding it, I've been having to find it manually, from the drop down.
> 
> It finds my other lens automatically, but not my new one. How do I get Lr to find the new lens like it find my other ones?



Find the lens profile manually, then click the pop-up menu after 'Setup' and choose 'Save New Lens Profile Defaults'. From now on the lens profile should be found automatically. That is providing that the lens info is available in the EXIF data. Some lenses, like Samyang manual lenses, do not communicate at all with the camera.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 16, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Find the lens profile manually, then click the pop-up menu after 'Setup' and choose 'Save New Lens Profile Defaults'. From now on the lens profile should be found automatically. That is providing that the lens info is available in the EXIF data. Some lenses, like Samyang manual lenses, do not communicate at all with the camera.


Great, thanks!


----------

